#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  kethara في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بكِ kethara..
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا اود ان أقدم لكِ باقة تحية وود
لهذة الأستضافة الرقيقة من سندريللا موضوعات أبناء مصر الغالية ريهام
وهذة أول مرة أدخل موضوع حوارى فى المنتدى
ويشرفنى ان يكون معكِ غاليتى

يا نهار أبيض سندريللا أبناء مصر مرة واحدة  
ربنا يخليكي ويبارك لك و يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنك


بداية يا ريت تعرفينا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

المنتدى عرفته عن طريق البحث فى الخواطر الأدبية للقراءة
وقرأت هنا اول ما قرأت للأديبة القديرة لميس الامام
واخرون يتمتعون بثقافة كبيرة واسلوب أدبى مميز
وعندها شاركت فيه اى بالصدفة البحتة



نصل لأول محطة لكِ في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
وما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

أول محطة بالقاعة التى أحبها كثيرا
وهى قاعة الخواطر
التى أحتضنت وجودى ووجود حروفى المتواضعة
والتى أثرت داخلى بكل ما هو رائع ومُبدع من مشاعر ومداد أخوتى وأخواتى
من كوكبة مُبدعين أبناء مصر
اما الموضوع هو خاطرتى الأولى بأبناء مصر وهى 
الن تزور مرسمى
حقا قد اسعدتنى كثيرا جميع الردود على هذه الخاطرة
رغم انها الأولى لى فى المنتدى ولم اكن اعرف اى شخص هنا
ولكن كم الحفاوة والتقدير التى قوبلت به أثرت بى كثيرا
وجعلتنى استمر واتواصل مع الجميع بنفس الروح الطيبة
وتعرفت على اقلام كثيرة ومميزة وتعلمت منهم كثيرا


ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنسينه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

فى خاطرة لى كان هناك رد مميز من اخت فاضلة
كتبت لى الاخ الفاضل قيثار
لقد أمتعتنى خاطرتك

ودخلت وصححت لها انى أخت لها
ولكنها ظلت مصممة على انى أخ لها فاستسلمت وما باليد حيلة
ولكن قد قامت مشرفة القاعة بالتصحيح خلفها بكل المشاركات


عبارات... لمن توجهينها:
- غيبتك طالت
أختى القديرة أم البنات

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
دائما أذكرها لنفسى كى أتسامح

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
توأم الروح والقلم غاليتى الأديبة لميس الامام

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
حبيبتى الشحـرورة الرائعة خفيفة الظل

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
الى كل من أخطأ فى حق الآخر وللان لم يراجع نفسه ويقف معها
من أجل التغيير والأعتذار عما بدر منه وأعتناق لغة التسامح


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيكِ وكنتِ أسأتِ تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

الموقف الذى حدث
هو موضوع حورس عند فوزى بوسام منه سمعت اشياء كثيرة
كنت لا أود سماعها ولكن بعد ان دخلت لجنة التحكيم وجدت انى كنت
خاطئة فى تصورى عن الوضع والأمر مختلف تماما وهو لا يحتمل كل ما قيل
وبالعكس هناك حرية كاملة فى تقييمك لاى موضوع
دون التدخل من اى شخص
وحقا انه موضوع رائع يليق بأبناء مصر


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكرينه؟

الموضوع هو خاطرة لى بقاعة الخواطر هذا الموضوع هو خاطرة بقلمى 
أتسألنى من أنا ؟؟
وكانت أعتقد ثانى خاطرة لى وحدث موقفين فيها مميزين
قام الاستاذ القدير د جمال مرسى
بتوجيه لوم لى لأخطاء بالكتابة ولون الأحطاء باللون الأحمر
ولم أغضب حينها وشكرته كاستاذ لى ولابد من احترامه وتقديره
وجاءت الرقيقة الأديبة لميس الامام وقامت بتحليل ونقد الخاطرة
نقدا ادبيا موضوعيا متخصصا أعتبرة من أجمل الردود التى اثرت خواطرى


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختاري لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفتِ عندها واعجبتِ بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

أشاركك الرأى يا ريهام
ان أحيانا الردود تكون اقوى من الطرح ذاته او بنفس مستواه اذا تقلدت
ثوب الحياد والموضوعية بعيدا عن المجاملات والردود الجاهزة المقتضبة
وهذا ليس اعتراض منى على هذة الردود فالموضوعات بحاجة لكلتا النوعين من الردود
وهناك رد رقيق وبسيط لا أكثر من سطرين للأخت القديرة انفال وللاسف
لم أجدة لان البحث صعب جدا فى المنتدى ولكنه كان عميقا جدا جدا
وببساطة شديدة
ترتقى للإيجاز المحدد والمعبر بتركيز شديد

وهناك أيضا رد لأستاذى القدير مصطفى سلام وقفت عنده كثيرا وهو بخاطرة 
ثرثرة وجع
عندما قال لى ان الخاطرة لم تسكره طربا لجمالها ولكنها أستفزت عقله
ونادرا ما نستطيع ان نحصل على هذا الخطاب للعقل
بطريقة محمودة وليست بالجامدة العلمية الصعبة

فى خاطرة للأديبة لميس الامام
الرقص بالكلمات
وكان بها ردود ممتازة وأعجبنى أيضا رد الأستاذ مصطفى سلام
وهناك موضوعات كثيرة تستوقفنى بها الردود فى كافة أرجاء المنتدى
بالأيجاب طبعا لان هناك ايضا ردود تستوقفنى من سلبيتها
ولكنى لم أقف أمامها طويلا
ولكن صعب البحث عنها الان وكثيرا ما تعجبنى الردود بالقاعة العامة
عندما يكون الطرح غير منقول وبقلم الكاتب نفسه
وكان هناك موضوع عن السفسطة اعجبنى كثيرا وعن التسامح
ولكن للأسف لم أملك الروابط الان

في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

القرار الذى تأخر كثيرا بالمنتدى هو الحل الجذرى والخطوات العملية
لعودة ابناء مصر كسابق عهدها وجذب الأعضاء القدامى للعودة
اى الطيور المُبدعة المهاجرة وتشجيع عناصر جديدة وحثها على البقاء
والمحافظة على هذا الصرح العظيم
الذى نجتمع بمنتهى الود تحت رايته 

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

القرار الذى تم التسرع فى أخذه وهذا من وجهة نظرى
افتتاح قاعات للوطن العربى الكثيرة لانها لم تجد الأهتمام والإنجذاب
من الأعضاء وهناك غيابات كثيرة من حيث المتابعة


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لكِ؟؟ ومتى تقولين اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأى بالنسبة لى
ان تقف حريتى فى التعبير عندما تضطدم بحرية الآخرين او تجريحهم
وألحاق الأذى المادى او المعنوى بهم
هذة المقولة الان باتت مطاطة
بقدر اصبح استحالة تقبله الكل يناقش ويجادل ويهاجم بحجة حرية الرأى والتعبير
واعتقد ان الأمر الان ما هو الا تنفيث عن مشاعر مكبوتة ومضغوطة وفجأة
أخذت تصريح بالخروج دون الاعداد الجيد لهذا الخروج ليكون آمن دون جروح
حيث بات كل فرد من حقه ان يعبر ويهاجم ويحرض ويفعل اى شيئ
متاح وغير مباح دون قيد او رقابة حتى الذاتية منها
فبتا نعيش فى فوضى حرية التعبير وحرية الرأى

وأقول اهلا بالديكتاتورية المنظمة الصحيحة وليست الظالمة
عندما نحيا فى زمن البلطجة والخوف من كل شيئ يمر حولنا
لن تصدقينى يا ريهام اننى فى لحظات الخوف على هذا البلد الذى
احبه من كل قلبى وخوفى على من حولى تمنيت هذة الديكتاتورية
ويمكن أكون مخطئة بتصورى هذا لكن احيانا القبضات الحريرية الغير مقننة
تعبث بكل القيم ونصبح نحيا بدكيتاتورية جديدة من نوع خاص
وهى ديكتاتورية الحرية والصوت الذى كلما علا وصاح اثبت وجودة
وللأسف بتنا لا نستطيع سماع بعضنا البعض
ولكن مازال الأمل ينبض بداخلى ان تكون مصرنا آمنه وكما نتمناها جميعا

كلمة توجهينها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقولين فيها؟

كلمة للعضو الجديد بالمنتدى
لا تتعجل وضعك والرد عليك فقبل ان تطالب شارك برايك
هنا وهناك دون ملل فكلنا قد مررنا بنفس التجربة ولا تيأس
تغرف علينا وامنحنا فرصة نتعرف عليك لنتواصل بكل المودة والخير
لا تجامل لحد النفاق ولا تهاجم لحد العراك كن موضوعيا حتى نستفيد جميعا

كلمة للمشرف عامه باى قسم
تذكر انك كنت عضو قبل وجودك بالاشراف
وكم كانت تسعدك مشاركة المشرف فى اى موضوع لك
فلا تبخل الى جانب مهامك الأدارية ان ترد على الأعضاء
وتشعرهم انك معهم ولو بأضيق الحدود ولا تنفرد بالرد على موضوعاتك فقط

المشرف العام
نحن بحاجة لمشرف عام مستديم اى يكون معنا دائما
لحل اى خلاف سريعا او اى مشكلة تنمو بين الجميع بحاجة لوجودك
وتفهمك للجميع دون اى استمالات اى الحيادية المطلقة وان نبنى سويا
جسور من الود والاحترام والتفاهم فيما بيننا جميعا للنهوض بمنتدانا


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟
هل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء؟

أحب أن أختم جولتنا البالغة الجمال
فى قاعة اتابعها كثيرا ولكن لا اشارك فيها الا نادرا وهى قاعة المناقشات
رغم انى أحب المناقشة والتحاور المفيد من أجل الوصول لنقاط نستفيد منها جميعا
ولكنى لا أحب النقاش والجدل من اجل الجدل والدوران فى حلقة مفرغة
لا تأتينا بنتائج يمكن ان نستعين بها فى اى شيئ يمر بحياتنا
ولكنى توصلت الى يقين بعد المتابعة
ان المقولة السائدة ان الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
اراها مقولة غير واقعية ولا حقيقية بل هى كانت أمل او رجاء
لمن تبناها وقالها
لان الواقع ان الخلاف فى الراى يفسد كل القضايا ويخلق الأعداء
للاسف الشديد ثقافتنا قاصرة على تحمل أنفسنا فقط ولا نطيق اى اراء لاخرين
يخالفوننا الراى ولا نُحسن السمع الا لأصواتنا فقط
وتُصم أذاننا عن أصوات وأراء الآخرين
معذرة اذا كان توقفى بهذا الطرح قد ازعج احدا لكن هذا ما اراه
وأتمنى ان أكون انى لم أوفق فى الوقوف عند الحقيقة فى هذا الأمر

معذرة أتكلم بشكل عام وليس عن موضوع بعينه
فلا أملك رابط ولكنى أقصد القاعة الثرية قاعة المناقشات
واعذرينى كنت أود الحديث عن قاعات اخرى ولكن حتى لا يصاب
القارئ بملل وفتور فيكفى ما تحدثت عنه غاليتى ريهام


كل الشكر لكِ kethara على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معكِ عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

الغالية ريهام

انا من تود ان تقدم لكِ باقات شكر وتقدير وأمتنان
واكاليل من التحية ومئات من زخات عطر الياسمين لحوارك الموضوعى الرائع
ولمنحى هذة الفرصة للتحدث بحرية فى مكان أعشقة
ومع أُناس أكن لهم كل تقدير وأحترام
وهم ابناء هذا الصرح العظيم
وأتمنى الا أكون قد اثقلت عليكم وأرهقتكم بالقراءة فالتمسوا لى العذر
فهذة المرة الاولى وكنت أود التحدث لكم كثيرا
دمتم محلقين بسماء ابناء مصر بكل الحب والخير
وأتمنى الا تكون هذة المرة الأخيرة لتواجدى بينكم
أحبتى فى الله

  

أخواني وأخواتي عيد أضحى مبارك عليكم جميعاً أعاد الله علينا الأيام باليمن والبركات
ستأخذ المحطات اجازة معكم في العيد 
على ان نستأنف رحلاتنا عبر قاعات المنتدى من جديد بعد العيد 
لنعود ونلتقي معكم يوم الأربع 9 نوفمبر  مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة قيثارة 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

كعادتك دائما مثال للطيبه والرقى فى الكلمه والمعنى 

عهدناك اديبه متميزة وقلم ينبض بالرقه 

تمتعنا من خلال المنتدى بخواطرك الجميله 

واخذتنا الى عالم سحر من الجمال والخيال 

وايضا الى عالم من التفكير واستثارة العقل 

اشكرك على كلماتك وحضورك السامق فى المنتدى 

اختى العزيزة بوكى 

تالق ما بعده تالق 

اختيار اكثر من راااائع لشخصية  جميله من الشخصيات الراقيه لابناء مصر 

دام لنا ابداعك وروائعك يا بوكى 

بالتوفيق دائما*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
والله العظيم كان لازم تبقى صحفية يا ريهام  :: 
موضوع جديد يستخرج لنا المزيد والمزيد من موهبة فن الحوار 
التى تميزك وتتألقين فيها دوما 
كل الشكر والتقدير على روحك العالية وجهدك الملموس
سيدة الحرف الشجى وقيثارة قاعة الخواطر 
لم يبتعد كثير حرفك الإبداعى المدهش عن روحك وحضورك الإنسانى الراق
لذا جاء الحوار على هذا النحو الثرى 
كل عام وانتم بكل الخير والسعادة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> kethara في محطات ابناء مصر *
> 
> ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لكِ؟؟ ومتى تقولين اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟
> 
> مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأى بالنسبة لى
> ان تقف حريتى فى التعبير عندما تضطدم بحرية الآخرين او تجريحهم
> وألحاق الأذى المادى او المعنوى بهم
> هذة المقولة الان باتت مطاطة
> بقدر اصبح استحالة تقبله الكل يناقش ويجادل ويهاجم بحجة حرية الرأى والتعبير
> ...








 




 :: عزيزتي الأديبة فيتارة  أم قيثارة (أيهما تفضلين؟!) أنصحك عزيزتي بالصبر كثيرا  على الفوضى العارمة التي نعيش فيها بعد حكم عسكري إستبدادي دام 60 عاماً  وما زال ....كنا تحت إحتلال بريطاني أجنبي دام 70 عاماً ولم نكن نعيش في مثل فوضى وخبل المحتل العسكري المصري!...












أننا تماما كمولود ضخم خرج من رحم أمه متكلما وماشيا على قدميه ويريد أن يكون عضوا في مجلس الشعب...و*عجبي*!




 ::

----------


## اليمامة

الأستاذة الجميلة ..قيثارة ..

حقا استمتعت بحوارك الهادىء والعقلانى ..
دائما يعجبنى حرفك شديد الحساسية ..مرهف الشعور 
كما أنك انسان على خلق دمث ..ولا نرى منك إلا كل جميل ومستحسن ..
هذا غير أن فطرتك دائما تنضح بمنطق يتماشى مع رهافة الحس ..فتكون النتيجة موضوعية صائبة ..وعادلة جدا 
عدت إلى " ثرثرة وجعك " ..كم أنت حالمة ورقيقة سيدتى 
أدهشنى حرفك لكل ما لامس داخلى من شجن وذوبان وأسى ..وأيضا فرح
فرح لأن بيننا مشتركات انسانية نحن الإنسان عموما ..
هى ما تعزينا وتدخل على قلبنا السلوى والمؤازرة أنه هناك من يشابهنا ويلمحنا ..
هكذا كان بوحك فى وجعك قريبا منى أشعرنى بالألفة والأنس وبأننى ..لست وحدى 
كما أن رد الأستاذ القدير مصطفى سلام كان بالفعل راقيا شكلا ومضمونا ..يثرى العقل والوجدان 

شكرا لك ..وللعزيزة بوكى 

وتحية اعزاز وتقدير لكما

----------


## nova_n

الأديبة القديرة الأستاذة قيثارة

اهلا بحضرتك فى رحلة القطار أستمتعنا معكِ
بأختيار محطات جميلة وحوار هادئ ومريح يعبر عن شخصيتك
الجميلة الرومانسية الهادئة
وقرأت كل خواطرك ودائما أجد نفسى داخلها ولا اشعر باى غربة
وانا فيها وبأستمتع جدا جدا بالمشاعر التى بها
وأشعر ان بحضرتك نهر حنان فياض لا حدود له 
وعندك مقدرة على الأحتواء جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك لكى وفيكِ
وكنت أتمنى ان يكون عندى موهبة التعبير الرقيق مثلك
كى استطيع ان أعبر لكى عن اعجابى الشديد بقلمك وحرفك الصادق

والاستاذة الجميلة بوكى
أختيارك للضيوف ماهر ورائع
وكل الرحلات جميلة جميلة
ننتظر الضيف الجديد

شكرا

----------


## فراشة

*الشاعرة الر قيقة قيثارة*

* بعض الاشخاص يشعروننا براحة نفسية وهدوء*

* عندما نكون معهم* 

* وبحديثك حقاً شعرت اني معك واستمع إليكِ*

* حديث هادئ رقيق عاقل مثقف .. حقاً ممتع*

* محطة أخرى بروعتك ريهام

*

----------


## nariman

*أعتقد مفيش أجمل من كده عيدية ياريهام .. حقيقي اختيار رائع

الغالية قيثارة ..
والله انا سعيدة جدا اني أتابعك في موضوع حواري لأنك من الشخصيات اللي حابة أعرفها أكثر
خصوصا ان ظهورك قليل ..ظهورك الحواري طبعا خارج الخواطر.. انما ظهورك الأدبي لا يخفى على أحد ماشاء الله 

عايزة أقولك ان خاطرتك الأولى هنا..ألن تزور مرسمي..لها معايا ذكرى حلوة
انتي نزلتيها في فترة أنا كنت بعيدة عن المنتدى وبعدين لما رجعت قرأتها واحتفظت برابطها على جهازي الخاص
يمكن من وقتها ولحد النهارده مقدرتش أحط رد فيها.. ( فيه موضوعات كده مبقدرش أرد فيها رغم متابعتي وحبي لها مش عارفة ايه السبب.. باحس بخجل ما بيمنعني )
الكلمات كانت جميلة جدا ومعبرة..وحسيت انها حاجة نقدر نلمسها
عارفة لما تحسي انك عايشة جوه الحالة..الكلمة بتاخدك للتانية بمنتهى السهولة
كمان اللي خلاني ارتبط بالموضوع ده ولا أنساه كم الردود الجميلة عليه..والشخصيات اللي جمعها
أستاذ يحيى زكريا الله يمسيه بالخير كانت له أكثر من مشاركة رائعة تواصلا مع كلماتك.. وليلة عشق وولاء نور الدين ..وكتييير قوي
وعلى فكرة كل ما برجع له باحب أقراه من الأول للآخر برضه علشان استرجع اللحظات دي بين سطوركم جميعا

قيثارة .. 
الكلمة بتأثر جدا في البني آدم وهي الجسر اللي مالوش حدود ولا مسافة ولا يعرف توقيت ويقدر يعبر بالمشاعر لأي مكان على وجه الأرض..وبأي وسيلة
وانتي بتقدري تعملي ده.. وياما عشته معاكي منغير ما اعرفك مباشرة
أول مرة أقولك ده بس أنا باعتبرك انتي وأستاذة لميس متخصصين بالفطرة في كده..ودايما بيسعدني التواصل معاكم

*

----------


## kethara

> *اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> كعادتك دائما مثال للطيبه والرقى فى الكلمه والمعنى 
> 
> عهدناك اديبه متميزة وقلم ينبض بالرقه 
> 
> تمتعنا من خلال المنتدى بخواطرك الجميله 
> ...


*
أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

صاحب اللفتات الرقيقة والبصمات البيضاء النقية
عندما أكتب اسكندرانى نادر فأنا أقصدها قولا وفعلا
فأنت من الشخصيات النادرة التى تحمل الكثير والكثير من الخصال الطيبة
وكلما اقرأ كلماتك أشعر انها حقا صادقة وليست مجاملة
وما زلت أذكر التنسيق الرائع الذى أهديته لخاطرتى ألن تزور مرسمى
وكنت لا تعرفنى وقد تركت بنفسى أثر طيب لا يمحى من المخيلة
وكل عام وأنت بخير والأسرة الكريمة
فتحيتى لك ولزيارتك الرقيقة

تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> والله العظيم كان لازم تبقى صحفية يا ريهام 
> موضوع جديد يستخرج لنا المزيد والمزيد من موهبة فن الحوار 
> التى تميزك وتتألقين فيها دوما 
> كل الشكر والتقدير على روحك العالية وجهدك الملموس
> سيدة الحرف الشجى وقيثارة قاعة الخواطر 
> لم يبتعد كثير حرفك الإبداعى المدهش عن روحك وحضورك الإنسانى الراق
> لذا جاء الحوار على هذا النحو الثرى 
> كل عام وانتم بكل الخير والسعادة


*
أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف والكلمة
الشاعر الأنسان محمد سعيد

كم هى سعادتى بالغة بحضورك الرقيق هنا 
ومشاركتك النقية فأنت من الشخصيات التى تترك بصمة
بداخلى طيبة صادقة وتحمل بين طياتك كل الصفات الأنسانية الرائعة
وتنساب بين حروفك تلك الصفات بتلقائية شديدة 
تعبر عن شخصك النبيل
كل عام وأنت بخير والاسرة الكريمة
ودمت بكل الخير

مع تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

> عزيزتي الأديبة فيتارة  أم قيثارة (أيهما تفضلين؟!) أنصحك عزيزتي بالصبر كثيرا  على الفوضى العارمة التي نعيش فيها بعد حكم عسكري إستبدادي دام 60 عاماً  وما زال ....كنا تحت إحتلال بريطاني أجنبي دام 70 عاماً ولم نكن نعيش في مثل فوضى وخبل المحتل العسكري المصري!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
أخى الفاضل د / جمال الشربينى

باقات شكر وتقدير لمرورك ومشاركتك الطيبة
وأفضل اسمى المسجل قيثـارة لانى أمتن له كثيرا
ونعم سأنتظر ان تعود مصر كما أحبها وأتمناها أخى
فمازال بداخلى للأمل بقية وأحوى أطياف من التفاؤل مترعة بالخير
وسأنتظر هذا التحول الآمن بباقات ورد وأكاليل من الرياحين
كل عام وأنت بخير وللاسرة الكريمة

لك تحيتى*

----------


## drmustafa

إحساس مرهف وشعور رقيق .. قلم مبدع
تلك هي قيثارة المنتدى 

سعدت جدا بمتابعة محطاتك واختياراتك 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام

والشكر موصول دائما لبوكي على اختياراتها وعلى العيدية المميزة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا بك يا قيثارة
وكل عام وأنت وأسرتك بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك
إستمتعت بهذه المحطة بكل ما فيها من صدق وبلاغة 
وإن شاء الله تمتعينا دائما بخواطرك الجميلة
وأتمنى أن تزيدى من مساحات تواجدك وتفاعلك فى باقى قاعات المنتدى
فوجودك دائما له طابع خاص ومميز فلا تضنى به علينا
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*أولا كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ثانيا جميلٌ ماقرأت والأجمل ماعبرت عنه الكلمات من شخصيات نتمنى وجودها كثيرا
ربما الاستنساخ هو الحل !
حوار هادف أدارته خبيرة وأنصفت الحقيقة فيه مبدعة*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسكندراني
محمد 
اليمامة
نوفا
فراشة 
ناريمان
د/ مصطفى
الشاطر حسن

بجد انا مش بقيت عارفة اقول لكم ايه  ::$:  واشكركم ازاي على كلماتكم المشجعة  :f: 
تسلموا يا رب و سعيدة بجد ان اللقاءات عجباكم 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## kethara

> الأستاذة الجميلة ..قيثارة ..
> 
> حقا استمتعت بحوارك الهادىء والعقلانى ..
> دائما يعجبنى حرفك شديد الحساسية ..مرهف الشعور 
> كما أنك انسان على خلق دمث ..ولا نرى منك إلا كل جميل ومستحسن ..
> هذا غير أن فطرتك دائما تنضح بمنطق يتماشى مع رهافة الحس ..فتكون النتيجة موضوعية صائبة ..وعادلة جدا 
> عدت إلى " ثرثرة وجعك " ..كم أنت حالمة ورقيقة سيدتى 
> أدهشنى حرفك لكل ما لامس داخلى من شجن وذوبان وأسى ..وأيضا فرح
> فرح لأن بيننا مشتركات انسانية نحن الإنسان عموما ..
> ...


*
غاليتى الرقيقة ندى

كل عام وأنتِ بخير وعيد سعيد
ومعذرة لتأخرى فى الرد لظروف طارئة
كم هى سعادتى بوجودك الرائع هنا وكم نثرت حروفك
زخات عطرا بداخلى لن تُمحى مهما مر الوقت بنا
أشاركك الرأى ان هناك دوما قاسم مشترك بين حواء العربية فى كل أمورها
وخصوصا همومها ومشاعرها فكل منا يحاول ان يعبر عن همه ودون ان يدرى
يجد نفسه عندما يغوص ببوح الأخريات 
وباقة ورد مغمسة بعطر المحبة والود لكلماتك الرقيقة التى جاورت مشاعرى
بوداعة تركت اثر طيب داخلى وشكرا لزهرتك الندية
فأنا عاشقة للورد أينما كان وأينما حل هدية رقيقة من أنسانة أرق
سأنتظرك دوما بين حروفى المتواضعة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

> الأديبة القديرة الأستاذة قيثارة
> 
> اهلا بحضرتك فى رحلة القطار أستمتعنا معكِ
> بأختيار محطات جميلة وحوار هادئ ومريح يعبر عن شخصيتك
> الجميلة الرومانسية الهادئة
> وقرأت كل خواطرك ودائما أجد نفسى داخلها ولا اشعر باى غربة
> وانا فيها وبأستمتع جدا جدا بالمشاعر التى بها
> وأشعر ان بحضرتك نهر حنان فياض لا حدود له 
> وعندك مقدرة على الأحتواء جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك لكى وفيكِ
> ...


*الرقيقة الغالية نوفا

باقات شكر وورد لهذا المرور الرائع والكلمات الرقيقة
التى راقت لى كثيرا من قلم يسير على الطريق الصحيح ويحاول
ان يجد لمداده لون خاص به ويستحق التقدير والأعجاب
وسعيدة بنجاح خطواتك بالمنتدى متمنية لكِ مزيد من التألق والتوفيق
هنا وبحياتك عامة فارى غدك مشرق بأذن الله
وأكيد لكِ نصبيب ليس بالقليل غاليتى من هذا الفيض الذى يروق لكِ
بورك تواجدك الرائع المميز

مع تحيتى
*

----------


## loly_h

*الرقيقة قيثارة ...

بقدر جمال روحك كان حوارك

وكانت محطاتك...



شكرا قيثارتنا الجميلة على مشاركتنا إياك فى رحلتك

ودمتى رائعـــة .

وكل الشكر للغالية بوكـــى ...*

----------


## ابن البلد

قيثارة كعادتك
متألقك
بشكرك جدا على مشاركتك معانا محطاتك في المنتدى

وكل الشكر لك بوكي على اللقاء الجميل المميز دائما خاصة مع ضيف مميز مثل قيثارة
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

العزيزة قيثارة
استمعت جداً بالحوار وكلام حضرتك بالشكل العام اضاف توعية ونصائح جميلة 
لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين ..

----------

